# HO CHI MINH CITY | Grand Marina | 46-44 fl x 8 | U/C



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

So they're going to be right next to the Sun Tower?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> So they're going to be right next to the Sun Tower?


Yep  iinm they used to be the same project (together with the existing Vinhomes Golden River) too. But the original developer couldn’t swallow the whole thing so they had to break it down to smaller projects and transfer them to other developers


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cầu Thủ Thiêm_Sáng mùng 2 by Sau No, sur Flickr

DJI_0149 by Điền Châu Quang, sur Flickr


----------

